# Christmas Giveaway!!!! "Copper Samurai Dog Tag/Key Chain"



## Gobbler Down (Dec 8, 2014)

And the winner is......  Jgunnsmith!  Who was also fortunate enough to pick stocking #4. PM sent.
SEE LAST PHOTO FOR RANDOM NUMBER PIC





*Merry Christmas Everyone!*

Just finished and packaged 10 of these to ship out to a few of America's finest combat veterans for Christmas as a present from Beckie and me. They are a limited edition with my touchmark and their dates of service engraved on them.

I made an extra just in case I had a lapse in concentration during the working phase.  

Here's what you need to do, post as many times as you like what you are thankful for, whether it be a person, religion, food, air....whatever.  

Be succinct!

January 1st or 2nd, depending on how much 'Single Barrel' or "Jefferson's Reserve" is left in the cabinet and how much is left in me, I will use a random number generator to pick among the total number of entries, excluding any reply(ies) I may make to the posting.

You will receive an antiqued solid copper "Samurai Dog Tag" with my skull or petroglyph stag on one side and the other will be blank for you to have engraved with whatever you like.

This will probably be the only time that I give one of these away without it being fully customized to an individual.  

I've posted a few of my previous ones for those of you that are seeing this for the first time.

*ADDED BONUS! *
Pick the stocking that contains the hidden tag and I'll customize it with your name!!!!!!!  Stockings left to right 1-7.

As for me, "
I'm thankful that I am able to live my extraordinary life surrounded by those I love, in a country made free by greater men than me, and able to give as much as I receive!"


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow 40+ views & not a single person has posted 


Those look awesome.  Thank you for the opportunity! 



I am thankful for my husband & my kids!



Stocking #3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm thankful for this forum. 


Stocking #4


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm thankful for my family and that they are healthy......


stocking #1


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

I am thankful for my family and friends

#3


----------



## humdandy (Dec 9, 2014)

Stocking #7

Thanks!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 9, 2014)

I am thankful for not only the greatest days of my life but some of the worst,  for those days make the good ones a little bit sweeter.

Stocking #6


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm thankful for my family and their health. Thanks to you for the opportunity. Stocking #4


----------



## injun joe (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm thankful that I live a life without true need.
I'm thankful that my kids have turned out to be productive members of society despite my shortcomings.
I'm thankful to have met great guys on this forum, particularly the Ol' Captain. (Please say a prayer for his son, Chad!)
Stocking #2.


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 9, 2014)

I am thankful that God has blessed me with a wonderful family and for the men and women that protect this great country we live in.
Stocking #5


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 9, 2014)

I am thankful that in America there are still good folks willing to share their bounty with others.  Thanks for the opportunity.  Stocking no. 3.


----------



## Acrossthepond (Dec 10, 2014)

August 9th 2012 Grateful to the man on the left and on the right of my son, and grateful to some very special US SF Medics
#4


----------



## Scott R (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm thankful to worship a loving and forgiving GOD freely without fear of persecution.

I'm thankful for my wife and daughter and the love that a family provides.

I'm thankful that I live in a country where you are the only limiting factor in how successful you can be.

Thank You for the chance to get something truly handmade in America.


Stocking #5


----------



## Gobbler Down (Dec 10, 2014)

Acrossthepond said:


> August 9th 2012 Grateful to the man on the left and on the right of my son, and grateful to some very special US SF Medics
> #4



Graham!  Good hearing from you.  Hooah!  All my best to you and your family this Christmas.  I hope your young warrior is in good spirits and able to spread his infectious patriotism to  those interested in becoming Britain's future sentinels.  He's a good candidate for the job!  

Your "thank" made me think of a support mission where we were providing fine British and Norwegian SF at FOB Shkin on my first trip in '03.  Lots of thunder sticks in that box. 

He'll agree, when you are away from your fellow warriors you do everything to get back to them!  I'm sure RFN Spencer is the same.  

I am thankful for our coalition partners.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Dec 10, 2014)

Grateful for the men and women who put their lives on the line to protect our freedoms and lives -- military, policemen, firemen, etc.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## NiteHunter (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm thankful for my family and friends. I pick stocking number 3. Thanks for the opportunity. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## tsharp (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm thankful for the men and women who gave their life to protect this great county we call USA.  #4


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Dec 10, 2014)

#4 I am thankful for my family especially my 1st grandson!


----------



## rebel bruiser (Dec 10, 2014)

I Am Thankful For My Family---Good Health--Able To Work & Worship Without Fear .  Stocking #4


----------



## marknga (Dec 10, 2014)

Thankful for my family!
#5


----------



## jgunnsmith (Dec 11, 2014)

Thankful for my family and that my lymphoma is in remission. Also for all the wonderful medical staff at Emory University who have made a bad situation bearable. 

Stocking #4


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 11, 2014)

I am thankful for most of my family.  My wife!  my job, that I have one and dont mind going to it.  Thankful for Woody starting this whole mess back in the day!  And all Gods critters that I get to fish hunt and watch.  ANd I am very thankful to the men and women who served!

Stocking #5


----------



## ncrobb (Dec 14, 2014)

I am thankful for my God who loves me and has blessed me with so much I cannot even think of a portion of it.  

As I used to be a part time Parrothead; I'll go with door, uh stocking, number three.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Robb


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 16, 2014)

I am thankful for my family.

Stocking number 4


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I am thankful for my family and friends, and for all those who have served to protect our freedom! 

Stocking #4

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm Thankful for so many things that I can't even begin to name them. 

At the very top of the list though.....I'm thankful for the Good Lord above, my wonderful Family and Friends, the Great men and women that served this country for my freedoms, and last but not least, people like you and others on this forum that are generous in their offer of an opportunity like this.

I really appreciate it!

Stocking #7


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

I am thankful that Father God gave me this life to bring his message to the world.   Stocking #4 keeps calling me.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 19, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in,Thanks!

Stocking #2


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm thankful for my family, our health and that I live in a land where we have opportunity.  

I'll pick stocking 6.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Dec 27, 2014)

*Only a few days left for the drawing.....*

Get your last minute entry in the giveaway.  I'll post the results January 1st or 2nd, after notifying the winner.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 27, 2014)

Stocking2 Can I enter again?  Is it legal?
I am thankful for entering the thread for a great gift twice!


----------



## may1501 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in please


----------



## Gobbler Down (Dec 27, 2014)

*Enter as many times as you like*



TopherAndTick said:


> Stocking2 Can I enter again?  Is it legal?
> I am thankful for entering the thread for a great gift twice!


Enter as many times as you like!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 13, 2015)

*Congratulations JGUNNSMITH!!*



jgunnsmith said:


> Thankful for my family and that my lymphoma is in remission. Also for all the wonderful medical staff at Emory University who have made a bad situation bearable.
> 
> Stocking #4



Congratulations!  Best wishes in your fight! "Courage"


----------

